# Suche ne S7-200 CPU224XP



## Sashimi (14 November 2010)

Hi !

Ich brauche für meine Facharbeit eine S7-200/CPU 224XP.
Hat jemand zufällig eine gebrauchte, die er mir verkaufen kann?


----------



## himbeergeist (14 November 2010)

.....nur Neu und OVP 1 Jahr Garantie. (DC/DC/DC)

Frank


----------



## Norton (18 November 2010)

*Cpu 224*

Hallo,
besteht noch Interesse ?
ich habe eine gebrauchte
CPU 224 DC/DC/DC
Art 214-1AD21-0XB0
Optisch OK
Falls Interessse besteht teste ich noch die Funktion
Preisvorstellung 50 + Versand

Gruss
   Norton


----------



## sonic_229 (25 November 2010)

Ich habe auch noch einen großen Vorrad an s200 Komponenten, besteht noch interesse?


----------

